# Australian scorpions



## dtasrt_lk (Dec 14, 2009)

I dont know if anyone here is interested in scorps from Australia cause I dont see much about them on here so.. some photos 

_Lychas buchari_



















_Lychas spinatus pallidus _













_Australobuthus xerolimniorum _













_Isometrus melanodactylus _







_Urodacus elongatus_ (male)







_Urodacus novaehollandiae_







_Urodacus armatus_













_Urodacus yaschenkoi_


----------



## freeman (Dec 14, 2009)

just awesome. all of them.


----------



## Lucas339 (Dec 14, 2009)

ill take one of each!!!  no wait!  a pair of each!!


----------



## rasputin (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't wait for Australian spp. to be made available in the rest of the world.

The reason you don't see them here is because no Aussies have been posting them here and nobody has complied with the 2yr captive breeding law that Australia has so they can be made available to the rest of the world - trust me, I've been itching for almost 2yrs on some species...key phrase: almost 2yrs...I'm excited. Mark Newton from the Spiral Burrow used to regularly post them on VL as he went through his research of each species.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 14, 2009)

Stunning pics of great species


----------



## Jacek Szubert (Dec 14, 2009)

wow. amazing species!


----------



## Koh_ (Dec 14, 2009)

agree with freeman.
just awesome


----------



## rd_07 (Dec 14, 2009)

dtasrt_lk said:


> _Urodacus yaschenkoi_



WOW! i NEED one....:drool:


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Dec 14, 2009)

2  years huh?
buddy of mine is in Oz right now and will be there for about 3 years.  Hes been out looking some for local species, maybe I'll let him know about this lil rule

He sent me a nice book on Australian species.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 14, 2009)

Raan_Jodus said:


> 2  years huh?
> buddy of mine is in Oz right now and will be there for about 3 years.  Hes been out looking some for local species, maybe I'll let him know about this lil rule
> 
> He sent me a nice book on Australian species.


I'm going to assume that the book is by Mark Newton. Tell your friend to get a hold of Mark, this is his site: http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/
Mark's pretty much the Aussie scorp king and can point your friend in the right direction.


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. 



rasputin said:


> I can't wait for Australian spp. to be made available in the rest of the world.
> 
> The reason you don't see them here is because no Aussies have been posting them here and nobody has complied with the 2yr captive breeding law that Australia has so they can be made available to the rest of the world - trust me, I've been itching for almost 2yrs on some species...key phrase: almost 2yrs...I'm excited. Mark Newton from the Spiral Burrow used to regularly post them on VL as he went through his research of each species.


Ah I see, must not be many Australian residents on here. Im pretty sure the rule is 2 generations, then you can apply for the license and pay the ridiculous costs the government wants for this sort of thing lol. It would be a feat for some urodacids like elongatus which takes 4-5 years to reach maturity then 1.5-2 years gestation period :S. I know Mark raised a 2nd instar of that species to maturity, mated her and she produced a couple months ago (7 years in total). Anyway I hope some day that can be done and vice versa, Id love to keep some scorpions from other countries.


----------



## rasputin (Dec 14, 2009)

dtasrt_lk said:


> Ah I see, must not be many Australian residents on here. Im pretty sure the rule is 2 generations, then you can apply for the license and pay the ridiculous costs the government wants for this sort of thing lol. It would be a feat for some urodacids like elongatus which takes 4-5 years to reach maturity then 1.5-2 years gestation period :S. I know Mark raised a 2nd instar of that species to maturity, mated her and she produced a couple months ago (7 years in total). Anyway I hope some day that can be done and vice versa, Id love to keep some scorpions from other countries.


Ah, 2 generations, damn - I hate it when I misinterpret emails. I haven't talked to Mark in ages, I've dropped off the face of the earth a couple times in the past couple years and he has as well so it's just one of those, "we'll catch up eventually," things. Aussie scorpions are the best kept secret, I love 'em and can't wait for them to start becoming available. I haven't seen but a couple people post from the down under but it's always worth it. My ex always wanted to go where the deadliest creatures were and wanted a blue ring octopus but wouldn't let me own any venomous creature - there's a reason she's my ex. At any rate, one of these days, I wanna head that way and wander around enjoying the nowhere.


----------



## Hentzi (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting them pictures they really are some quite stunning Scorpions :clap:


----------



## Michiel (Dec 16, 2009)

A bit of a morbid request, but If you Aussie keepers have any dead specimens, can you send them to me for my preserved collection? I think these rules do not count for dead, preserved scorpions intended for research?

So If any of you guys down under, have something interesting for me, please send me a PM.

Cheers, Michiel


----------

